# omg!



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

http://christianforums.com


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

sounds like a site we need to join thier peacock. I wonder how long it would take them to kick us of hehehehe


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Heaven forbids you to question their Faith!!!

you shall burn in hell for your intelligence to see past our religion!!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

lol






















i think im gonna see how fast ill get kicked out tomorrow









seriously
i got kicked off a simular site really quick one time







they didnt like me for some reason

i just looked at their forum rules they are to funny i think i can do it in under a minute


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

what a buncha wierdos.....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

only if you knew


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

What a bunch of losers, lol. They have to discuss whats good and whats bad for them, and is the 'Satan' responsible, rotfl







.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

heres a random quote


> There are some who practice OBE like an artform. In astral-speak, the universe is split up into energy paths, you might have heard something about these paths if you have studied fung-shui. These are called "Ley Lines" and are a force which underlys the elements. Ancient peoples knew about this and practiced it. If you believe satan was cast to earth, you should ask yourself where he exists. The underlying world may be his stronghold.


*obe= out of body experience* lol

they have a smiley that says amen!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

jesus christ....


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Peacock said:


> jesus christ....










.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

whats so funny??? i know there has got to be something else out there to crack on! i'm not a "live by the bible christian" but i dont think its right to pick on people because they have faith in the lord. atleast they are trying to make the best outta life and dedicate it to a good purpose.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

interesting thread. Its funny you cant have any respect for somebodys beliefs. Have you ever seen me attack you for your athiest tendencies?


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

That's a good forum. I occasionally visit it. I especially like the Social Sciences section.

Why would someone expend energy and effort to ridicule something that they supposedly have no beleif or interest in?

Neil, the fact that you found that forum and started a thread to initiate a discussion about it means to me that it has a certain 'energy' for you. I believe most "atheists" are actually people who want desperately to believe in something, but have run into psychological stumbling blocks to accepting they have a higher power.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Great post Bullsnake.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

I sense the maturity.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> That's a good forum. I occasionally visit it. I especially like the Social Sciences section.
> 
> Why would someone expend energy and effort to ridicule something that they supposedly have no beleif or interest in?
> 
> Neil, the fact that you found that forum and started a thread to initiate a discussion about it means to me that it has a certain 'energy' for you. I believe most "atheists" are actually people who want desperately to believe in something, but have run into psychological stumbling blocks to accepting they have a higher power.


 I think that its disrespectful to questions someones theological beleifs.

you say



> Why would someone expend energy and effort to ridicule something that they supposedly have no beleif or interest in?


yet then in the same post say



> I believe most "atheists" are actually people who want desperately to believe in something, but have run into psychological stumbling blocks to accepting they have a higher power.


You sir, are a hypocrite.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This thread will redefine the definition of: Going downhill.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

i am not christian, but I don't see the humour

they have more members than we do.. that's for sure


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

slylie said:


> you say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is that hypocritical?








I am questioning whether Neal is truely an atheist.

For example, I don't believe in Astrology. I will listen politely to anybody under the misapprehension that they can analyze me by my birthday, and then I change the subject. I will not debate or discuss the matter with people who believe in the Zodiac. It simply has no energy for me.

Like other former "atheists" I have known in the past, I definitely see a pattern to Neal's posts. I think he's definitely curious about religon and is seeking information in a way that's comfortable to him.

I used to live with a girl who at one time majored in Philosophy at college, just so she could debate against God's excistence when she met a Christian. She grew up on an Army base with a bunch of born-agins that she truely detested. She expanded that rancor to all religon.

Out of curiosity, she attended a Lutheran service (because that's my religon) and she loved it. She quickly signed up for some church classes and later became baptized.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PygoManiac said:


> What a bunch of losers, lol. They have to discuss whats good and whats bad for them, and is the 'Satan' responsible, rotfl :laugh: .


 Excuse me?! Losers? So exactly what makes them a loser? Their religion? Excuse them for having something in common with most human beings -- a religion. As a Christian, I can definitely tell you I dont spend my days discussing if I should do certain things or not because their considered 'bad' or whatever. I live my life like anyone else would. I definitely dont blame Satan for my actions either. Thanx for disrespecting our members by the way. Way to judge a book by the cover.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

PygoManiac said:


> What a bunch of losers...


 {{sniff}}

You guys don't accept what I believe...{{sniff}}...You mock what I believe...{{sniff}}...what am I going to do...

I can't go on...


















Jeffrey


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > you say
> ...


 I'm atheist. I've made my observations and lived my life and i see the world as a big ball of dirt surrounded by other big balls of dirt... the only 'higher power' being science. So i guess you could say science is my god, science and space.. I'm positive my beleifs are true and i have no need or yearning to seek out a man in a robe to call my savior. I'm well aware that when i die, the only thing left behind will be my corpse and other peoples memories of me... both that will eventuallly rot away. Yet i still remain happy that i know i will have lived, and will take comfort knowing that i will allways exist on this earth as gas, plant fertilizer or carrion.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slylie said:


> Yet i still remain happy that i know i will have lived, and will take comfort knowing that i will allways exist on this earth as gas, plant fertilizer or carrion.


Even though I dont agree with you, that post was extremely eloquent.
*
Where did all the dirt come from Dave?*


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

They're cool!


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

this thread needs to be







its sure to be ongoing with many conflicts ahead


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

that shits gay. I regestered and you cant even post anything


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> PygoManiac said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of losers, lol. They have to discuss whats good and whats bad for them, and is the 'Satan' responsible, rotfl :laugh: .
> ...


 I read a topic over there, where they conducted a poll "Is satan responsible for their sins?" something like that. It cant get any more retarded than that.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

PygoManiac said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > PygoManiac said:
> ...


 free will is responsible lol


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

if peacock and other atheists (like me) are supposed to try and understand them, maybe they should understand that their religion makes no sense to us and stuff like out of body experiences just make the whole religion seem stupid.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

just read all their forum rules thats the funny part


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

bunch of fukin nutt cases


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

I still fail to see what is so funny/bad about a christian forum.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> sounds like a site we need to join thier peacock. I wonder how long it would take them to kick us of hehehehe


 with 84800 memeber i dont think they'd notice you that fast


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

My Socratical speech would convince them to shut down the board within a week...if only I had time to loose with those faithful ones


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> My Socratical speech would convince them to shut down the board within a week...if only I had time to loose with those faithful ones


 Whoa, this coming from a person living in Italy. I thought you guys were supposed to be heavily religious in being Catholic.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i just wish i knew where some lived like the ones that keep knockin on my door tryin to preace to me. Id go knock on their door and start preacin just so they knows how it feels. it gets anoying and im not just talkin about jahovas (they finaly got the hint when i turned my dog loose on them) now the methodist they just dont stop knockn on my door


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

delta said:


> i just wish i knew where some lived like the ones that keep knockin on my door tryin to preace to me. Id go knock on their door and start preacin just so they knows how it feels. it gets anoying and im not just talkin about jahovas (they finaly got the hint when i turned my dog loose on them) now the methodist they just dont stop knockn on my door


 Those are Jehova Witnesses.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > My Socratical speech would convince them to shut down the board within a week...if only I had time to loose with those faithful ones
> ...


 yeah we're also supposed to eat spaghetti at breakfast and playing mandolino..







..


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

no around here methodist and assembly both go door to door


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 i like you 10x more now. It just seems there are so many things that prove christians (and other religions) wrong, it seems impossible that so many people believe it.

(i hope italy still has good pizza)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am not christian nor do I believe in any kind of god or higher being but why do you guys care so much about that forum ?

let it go..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 Hey I was just going off what my friend's mother tells me about Italy. She moved her from there about 18 years ago. Granted a lot can change, she still goes back to visit often.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> My Socratical speech would convince them to shut down the board within a week...


 This statement alone proves that you are not as well versed in Socratic thinking as you put fourth. Of all the people that claim to be Socratic in their thinking and debate techniques, only 2% actually are. The rest are nothing more than intellectual imposters.

To the rest of you...this is the entire problem...you all are grouping everyone into a huge group with no knowlegde what so ever regarding what they believe. See if you know the answers to these questions...

What denomination do they represent?

How much of that denomination is the core of the individuals that are posting?

When it comes to the ability to exegete the text...how many of them have the ability or are stating opinion over supported theology?

How many of you have read at least 1% of the posts to get a good understanding of what "they" believe (for those that do not know...that would be approx 900,000 posts you would have to read!)

I am NOT slamming anyone. If you want to discuss theology I am all for it. If you want to understand what a Christian believes, you will need to study more than just a few posts from a quack website.

You all talk with such hatred towards people who believe in God. I can truly say that I have never experienced this kind of attitude before. I have many friends that do not believe in God in any way shape or form. I have friends that are Wiccan, Muslim, and Jehovah's Wittness, and none of them have the distain or disrespect for someone who believes in God like those here on this thread.

Before basking in your ignorance, you might wish to understand that which you hate so bad.

Don't be a coward and follow the crowd. Ask questions and try to understand...not to believe, but rather to have an intelligent reason to why you hate.

Jeffrey


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Athiests pet doctrine or rather golden calf has been the fact they try to boast that they are not a religious order and are not religious whatsoever. When in fact many of the ones i meet are hyper religious. And in reffering to this post from Neal, i would say hes perhaps. One of the most religious persons on this board. So having said that sociologists have now catagorized athiests as annihilationists. So they are now catagorized among all the other world religions. So welcome to the club of the religious order................... Your now an official religion!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 hey I have to say my aunt (or ant? well my uncle's wife) they are quite religious.. the old people who live in the countryside are all really religious, the uhm "civilized ones" actually not.
The old ones are religious, new generations have other things to think about, like our terroble consilium minister silvio








u'll never see a young face in a church.

pizza is still damn good tho


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hey I was just going off what my friend's mother tells me about Italy. She moved her from there about 18 years ago. Granted a lot can change, she still goes back to visit often.


 Ms. Natt,

You are not wrong in what you are saying. My wife is Italian and her family is one generation out of Italy. Her parents and Grandparents are VERY religious and strong in the Roman-Catholic faith.

What you are running into is the attitude of the younger generation, which is not a true representation of the older generation. No slam on WB, just a difference in generations. We have the same thing going on here in the states, just over different things.

No, you don't all play the mandolin, you are all in the mafia...my wife gets that question all the time...







That and people that think that pizza originated in Italy...









Jeffrey


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> what a buncha wierdos.....


 SERIOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> hey I have to say my aunt (or ant? well my uncle's wife) they are quite religious.. the old people who live in the countryside are all really religious, the uhm "civilized ones" actually not.
> The old ones are religious, new generations have other things to think about, like our terroble consilium minister silvio
> 
> 
> ...


 WB,

You beat me to it!

Jeffrey


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > My Socratical speech would convince them to shut down the board within a week...
> ...


 hey Mr "just a few posts from a quack website " why do you think I am getting philosophy at university?

And i've written and read ALOT before saying what I say, and i know what i talk about when I say God,

what makes you think that I am not within that 2%?

"Before basking in your ignorance, you might wish to understand that which you hate so bad."

when did I say I hate it?

there was a man just like you in front of my desk aty school for the whole year,
and believe me... at the end of the year he had no more good points


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Jeffrey


hey Mr "just a few posts from a quack website " why do you think I am getting philosophy at university?

And i've written and read ALOT before saying what I say, and i know what i talk about when I say God,

what makes you think that I am not within that 2%?

"Before basking in your ignorance, you might wish to understand that which you hate so bad."

when did I say I hate it?

there was a man just like you in front of my desk aty school for the whole year,
and believe me... at the end of the year he had no more good points [/quote]
First of all, just because you are getting an undergrad degree in Philisophy does not mean squat to me. That piece of paper that you will walk away with does not in any way make you a Socratic thinker. It takes men their entire lives to get to that point...and you want me to believe that you are there? That you are part of that 2%? I highly doubt it...you learned some great words and toss them around like you have this deep knowledge.

You, if you are in the 2%, would know that socratic thinkers would not go onto a website and have it "shut down" within any period of time. The socratic thinker does not find himself or his ability to reason above anyone else in actions or words.

So you figure it out...ask yourself why I don't believe that you are in the 2%.

And if the man in front of you had nothing else to say, or no further points to give, then I would be more apt to believe that he is in the 2%. A Socratic thinker does not need the justification of another in order to establish the premise for what he/she believes. If you are a student of Socrates' then you would understand that.

I think that you may need to come to grasp the concept that perhaps...just perhaps Mr. "just a few posts from a quack website" has a background in Socrates Methodology himself. He maybe even in the 2%.....Hmmmmmmm.

Just my .02 cents,

Mr. "just a few posts from a quack website"


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

this threads gonna get heated, man the hose ms. natt


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

"First of all, just because you are getting an undergrad degree in Philisophy does not mean squat to me. That piece of paper that you will walk away with does not in any way make you a Socratic thinker. It takes men their entire lives to get to that point...and you want me to believe that you are there? That you are part of that 2%? I highly doubt it...you learned some great words and toss them around like you have this deep knowledge."

you'd never say such things if you knew me
oh and yeah.............. who decided the percentual is 2? I am sure they did go around all over the world to question people about their philosophical speech and took at that number,,,
wait a minute?? maybe it is 2% of americans, didn't you think about that?
Entire lives or less, you don't need an entire life to Think, I have a lot of time to think, and I probably think more than you do..

the phylosophy degree may mean nothing, ok. But i just wanted you to notice that I didn't get my culture of a squat site as you probably did
(see what you did with your life as an example)

"You, if you are in the 2%, would know that socratic thinkers would not go onto a website and have it "shut down" within any period of time. The socratic thinker does not find himself or his ability to reason above anyone else in actions or words.
So you figure it out...ask yourself why I don't believe that you are in the 2%"

yeah, bacause that 2% doesn not use internet, and that phrase made a long story short, which is something you can't do.
and HEY I don't need the justification of anybody nor I am looking for it, that's why I never discuss serious stuff on message boards, i prefere discussing with people in front of me

"I think that you may need to come to grasp the concept that perhaps...just perhaps Mr. "just a few posts from a quack website" has a background in Socrates Methodology himself. He maybe even in the 2%.....Hmmmmmmm."

I never doubted it, and that is the reason I am answering to you, instead of ignoring you


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> That's a good forum. I occasionally visit it. I especially like the Social Sciences section.
> 
> Why would someone expend energy and effort to ridicule something that they supposedly have no beleif or interest in?
> 
> Neil, the fact that you found that forum and started a thread to initiate a discussion about it means to me that it has a certain 'energy' for you. I believe most "atheists" are actually people who want desperately to believe in something, but have run into psychological stumbling blocks to accepting they have a higher power.


 you are correct..

i do infact want to believe in this fairytail... but i have yet to find decent proof.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

is anyone else getting sick of peacock always talking about how religion is sh*t?

dude seriously grow up

its so annoying 
your pathetic


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > That's a good forum. I occasionally visit it. I especially like the Social Sciences section.
> ...


 Out of curiosity Neal, what kind of proof are you looking for? Is it to a specific question?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

Peacock said:


> you are correct..
> i do infact want to believe in this fairytail... but i have yet to find decent proof.


 There is no proof. That's why it's called a Faith.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

I believe some people need that "belief" in something to be successful in their lives. Not everyone does, unfortunately some do. Whatever, it doesn't really matter.

The point is religion scares me, because of all the harm it has caused. All of the wars, fighting, and deaths. People don't know when to stop. This can be seen in other factions of history as well. The fact that God is ruler of America. He/She appears on every piece of money, Constitution, and Declaration of Independence. The fact that there is no separation of church and state.

Religion scares me, because its' preachers and followers can come to our college campuses and stand with their signs and preach at me when I am walking to school. The fact that they are given police protection to send messages of hatred and disdain to thousands of students. Don't tell me that this is an irregular occurence. Ask any college student at a large university and they will know exactly what I am talking about. How about the Mormons and others that solicit on my doorstep and that damn me before talking to me. Every issue in society becomes a religious one. Look at abortion, it has become a religious issue when it shouldn't have. Look at marriage, this is a religious institution that made it into the government. It is sad and depressing.

I am not an atheist and am not a Christian. I grew up Catholic. I do not practice religion, because I do not need it. Religion is a crutch. It will eventually put an end to humanity for good. They will eventually kill themselves off and take the rest of us with them in the crossfire.

Let them talk and preach till they are blue in the face. Let them hate on everyone and find themselves in the right. I don't care anymore.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > you are correct..
> ...


 I cant go around believing in faith.. Faith was created to answere those questions thats stumped religious people.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

Peacock said:


> I cant go around believing in faith.. Faith was created to answere those questions thats stumped religious people.


 I like this verse:


> Hebrews 11:1 - Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> you'd never say such things if you knew me...


 WB,

I agree with you 100%!! I would not say these things if I knew you...You make the statement "I probably think more than you do"...which you would not make if you knew me.

You say one thing and then do another. You make comments of logic regarding statements that I make, then you turn around and poison your stance with emotion. That is not a slam, and if you are Socratical in your thinking you know that emotion is the poison of logic.

Know that I do NOT have a problem with you. I am challenging your comments that you are Socratical in your thinking, yet you make a statement of superiority (I will have the website shut down) that goes against Socratical thinking to begin with.

Regarding the 2%...I do not know the standard deviation, nor do I know the sample, but you and I both know that there are many people out there that throw around Socrates name and claim to be be a Socrates thinker that truly are not. They are until their emotion gets in the way...then Socrates goes out the window. I don't care if you are Italian, American, or Greek, or Jew...you KNOW that is the reality.

Jeffrey


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

seharebo said:


> I believe some people need that "belief" in something to be successful in their lives. Not everyone does, unfortunately some do. Whatever, it doesn't really matter.
> 
> The point is religion scares me, because of all the harm it has caused. All of the wars, fighting, and deaths. People don't know when to stop. This can be seen in other factions of history as well. The fact that God is ruler of America. He/She appears on every piece of money, Constitution, and Declaration of Independence. The fact that there is no separation of church and state.
> 
> ...


 I really understand what you are saying...but know that there are many in the other camp that feel the same way.

Why is it when Christians gather to boycott or petition something we are religious nuts, and when non-christians do it, it is freedom of speech?

I don't hear you speaking out against anyone other than "Religion" which encompasses a HUGE group of people that all believe something different.

Jeffrey


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > I cant go around believing in faith.. Faith was created to answere those questions thats stumped religious people.
> ...


exaclty..

something un-able to be proved.. so faith is used.. sorry, but thats garbage. I cannot lower my self in believing that horse sh*t... Im a true skeptic and need hard evidence with EVERYTHING..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > you'd never say such things if you knew me...
> ...


 I am more into Nietzsche than into Socrate, should I have said it previously?

I didn't know that posting such a simple reply would have brougth me to this, should I have made it longer?

"You say one thing and then do another. You make comments of logic regarding statements that I make, then you turn around and poison your stance with emotion."

THIS is why I don't like "written speech", it is not a way of communication, you can really say five percent of what you would really say when you write.
I highly avoid it, I didn't get into it nor meant to offend the people on that site, I just know that I have really good points, this is what I meant.

Some people should be more open minded, you have attacked me and you didn't even now what I had to say, making a 60lines reply to my simple post.

Some have faith and some don't that is it,
Someone's faith may be taken away, and this is what i have done to some people, which is the reason I put socrate into it, "Erasing every convincion".
And NO I don't feel good for doing that, nor i want to talk about phylosophy or religion on a fish site,
someone else seem to do it enough


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Pastor Jeff:

Who is responsible for the behavior? Don't give me we aren't all like that speech, of course you are not. The question is there is no regulation within the church.

I believe the reason that everyone always refers to religious organizations regarding protests is because of how fanatical they are. Instead of protesting and disliking, the issue always becomes religious for them. Here are three great examples:

1. Christian group against abortion. All well and fine, except that it isn't I don't like abortions because..... it becomes the bible states...preach, preach, preach. When one doesn't agree with something, does the bible need to be quoted in every instance. No.

2. Christian group against homosexuality. All members wearing t-shirts saying
G ot
A ids 
Y et
This is sad an unfortunate, especially since AIDS is not just a gay disease. In fact, the highest pop. is african-american women in poor areas. This is fanatical and unnecessary.

3. Sitting at a coffee shop doing one's homework. Religious man wearing boards on his front and back, sits down and decides to save this student and won't leave when asked. From a church that I will not name.

It has gotten way out of hand. Rev. Phelps, along with Mel Gibson's buddy (can't think of his name, has his own university) give religion a bad name. It is unfortunate that I have to come under fire from a religious person, persecuting because I don't believe. Don't save me --- Save Yourself.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i like Jeff..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> Why is it when Christians gather to boycott or petition something we are religious nuts, and when non-christians do it, it is freedom of speech?


 because your religion is usualy the reason for the boycott... IE: abortion.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i like Jeff..


 i don't. seriously 'jeff' what makes you think you are so damn superior to everyone else? In every thread you write you try and make everyone else agree with you by writing essays to the simplest question. If you actually believe that its wrong to preach and judge others then why are you so fixated in making everyone agree with you? I belive religions are total bs, you obviously don't. Leave it at that and stop shoving your opinion down everyones throat.


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

The absolute disregard of respect for the ppl in this forum is completely disgusting. I think that some ppl hear need to learn to show respect to others in this forum. I am not trying to sound all "perfect and angelic" but come on, y u'all hatin' on christians, not all christian go door to door, trying to convert ppl, that is usually "jehovah's witnesses" (depending on your area) and u definetly shouldn't use that group as a microcosm of christianity in general.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

unknown said:


> The absolute disregard of respect for the ppl in this forum is completely disgusting. I think that some ppl hear need to learn to show respect to others in this forum. I am not trying to sound all "perfect and angelic" but come on, y u'all hatin' on christians, not all christian go door to door, trying to convert ppl, that is usually "jehovah's witnesses" (depending on your area) and u definetly shouldn't use that group as a microcosm of christianity in general.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

MY EYES!!!! IT BURNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXIT 11 (Nov 6, 2003)

Christians are anti-eveyone else. They cannot be open minded because it would be a contradiction of faith. It is useless to try to debate such people on this subject matter. Christianity is the worlds dominating Evil empire. They have killed more people than Nazi's, Muslims, Communists, small pox, and they are working on cancer. It's OK to kill for God is the message I get, and you shall not kill is the message they send.

This cult will not last. They are vastly divided into sects and compete against each other for political power. Those among you that are atheists should not be bothered so much by their brainwashed jibberish. Just remember that if you are not with them, they are against you.


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

I personally think that your statement is biased towards certain christians. I know from personal experience that yes, a lot of christians are that way, but you should also keep in mind that a lot of that killing happened years ago and the church is changing, yes, it may be happening as we speak, but, to draw such a broad conclusion of christians is quite unfair.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

EXIT 11 said:


> Christians are anti-eveyone else. They cannot be open minded because it would be a contradiction of faith. It is useless to try to debate such people on this subject matter. Christianity is the worlds dominating Evil empire. They have killed more people than Nazi's, Muslims, Communists, small pox, and they are working on cancer. It's OK to kill for God is the message I get, and you shall not kill is the message they send.
> 
> This cult will not last. They are vastly divided into sects and compete against each other for political power. Those among you that are atheists should not be bothered so much by their brainwashed jibberish. Just remember that if you are not with them, they are against you.


 Wow, you are so full of sh*t..I will not waste my time replying any more to your bullshit post..


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

PygoManiac said:


> I read a topic over there, where they conducted a poll "Is satan responsible for their sins?" something like that. It cant get any more retarded than that.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

seharebo said:


> Pastor Jeff:
> 
> Who is responsible for the behavior? Don't give me we aren't all like that speech, of course you are not. The question is there is no regulation within the church.
> 
> ...


 Seharebo - I agree with 100% of what you typed here! This is EXACTLY the problem! But what I am trying to say is that very loud group of fanatics are actually the minority!

You would never see me protesting abortion, gay marriage, or any other hot topic that goes against what I may believe. Why? Because I don't feel that it solved a thing...at all!

But I want you to know that I agree with you 100% Those people are what I have to fight against every day of my life.

Jeffrey


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > i like Jeff..
> ...


 Personally I really don't give a rip if you like me or not. I did not start this thread, I only made comments in it. Why is it that you can sit here and make all kinds of derogitory comments about my beliefs and I am not allowed to respond to them without you claiming that I am "so damn superior to everyone else"?

I said nothing to the effect that I am better than anyone else...I stated my opinion, plain and simple. This is a forum. People post comments and other people comment...that is the way it works.

You feel free to shove your opinion, yet I am not allowed? Screw that...you feel free to comment, buddy, so will I.

If I am going to error on one thing it is going to not just sit by calmly while you are spewing untruth and lies about things that you obviously know nothing about.

Remember, just because you speak it does not make it truth...but it is truth to you. The same goes for me...you may not believe it as truth, but I do.

Jeffrey


----------



## EXIT 11 (Nov 6, 2003)

> I personally think that your statement is biased towards certain christians. I know from personal experience that yes, a lot of christians are that way, but you should also keep in mind that a lot of that killing happened years ago and the church is changing, yes, it may be happening as we speak, but, to draw such a broad conclusion of christians is quite unfair.


See what I mean, at each others throats. The christians I am refering to are those that believe in a mortal God. And my statements are as broad as they need to be. Ok, I'll give you not all Christians, but most. By the way, what certain christians are *you* refering to?



> Wow, you are so full of sh*t..I will not waste my time replying any more to your bullshit post..


This type of post is not nessesary. If you disagree so much, so some respect and post something indicitive of intelligence. This type of personal slander and explicit language is not appropriate in an open forum such as this. Clean up your act.


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't want to engage in a long debate, because it is late and I'm tired and sleepy and too lazy to make quotes, but, Exit please don't just tell him to watch what he says because he is not the only one. Anyways, I hope that this all ends here and now.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> interesting thread. Its funny you cant have any respect for somebodys beliefs. Have you ever seen me attack you for your athiest tendencies


exactly the same thing i would have said.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

_I am the wisest man alive, for I know one thing, and that is that I know 
nothing. _

- 4cM


----------



## EXIT 11 (Nov 6, 2003)

I would normally let that go but...



> Exit please don't just tell him to watch what he says because he is not the only one.


What kind of logic is this? You would prefer that we spew explicitives at each other and have absolutley no point to our posts, if we all do it, than post good wholesome and informitive dialogue that are related to to thread at hand. Obviously you do








right?

I can appreciate that you think it's unfair to lump christians into one big killing machine when we all know there are those that are not that way. But should we let just a few good apples get in the way? No


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > My Socratical speech would convince them to shut down the board within a week...if only I had time to loose with those faithful ones
> ...


 lol, Ms Natt. the very thing that you expected wb to be highly religious based on her location proves that religion always amplifies the racist in a person.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PygoManiac said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 Hey I was taking it straight from the horses mouth, so to say figuritively. Maybe Im taking this wrong, but how does religion amplify that Im a racist?! One of my best friends is full Italian so, I dont see the point your trying to make.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

Let's all start making fun of Atheists for no reason and then slam their beliefs with our "opinions". You ask for proof, yet you can't disprove it either (sorry, saying the faith is weak or there's no proof, doesn't cut it).

Grow up people. Once you realize that this is a circular argument, you'll quit wasting your time (both sides). It's easy to sit back behind your computer and spew out your anti-Chrisitian "gibberish", but it's another thing to say it in the face of someone knowlegable (perhaps thousands of years of history and recent archaeology that has proven locations and people in the bible, isn't some sort of proof?).

You have no basis to speak on the matter, unless you've completely understood what the faith is about. Unfortunately, many of you will completely be ignorant and continue to go on and on. For the few that do understand the faith and are against it, I can respect you.

It is so bad to believe in something and want to communicate with others about it. Their forum is their business and it doesn't give you any right to make fun of it. Would any of us enjoy people bashing our piranha forum? I don't think so and I bet a lot of you would get heated about that. Imagine how much you are angering some of the people on this board, not just the believers.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

so let me get this right they can come knock on my door preacin to me but i cant go to their forum and say what i believe. Boy for some reason that sounds wrong to me and no its not just the jahovas that do it. And just so ya know i was raised in the church and developed my beliefs by what i saw in the church which tought me 99% of church goers are hypocrites. In church they are one person outside of church they are a completely diff person
when they stop knockin on my door then ya got a point until then i can go on their site and state my beliefs but i would pref finding where they live and knockin on their door to see how they like it


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> And just so ya know i was raised in the church and developed my beliefs by what i saw in the church which tought me 99% of church goers are hypocrites. In church they are one person outside of church they are a completely diff person


...









whoa, chill dude. *since when do you go to church for anyone but yourself, and your own family?*









yeah delta, you do have a point. i see that stuff happening with about 7-8% of members that attend my church, i know it happens. *but i dont go for other people*. - i hear the gospel for myself. and who cares what those hypocrites say. cant you just ignore them and do your thing? wont they get whats commin to them anyway? since when does our life revolve around psuedolic others?









you know.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I will apologise and shut up if 1 person can tell me a good reason for believing in God. I understand its just 'faith', but the only reason yu have this faith is becuase your parents told you to have it. I God is real then why doesn't he do ANYTHING? 
Also if you were going to reply to this with 'becuase he lets you make your own decisions' or something to that effect, then why pray?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> the only reason yu have this faith is becuase your parents told you to have it.


:rock: 
uh no








i thought it was a joke till i figured out life.











> I God is real then why doesn't he do ANYTHING?


he does and he has.







if i told you you would be in disbelief. because of your iniquities, you will not hear.

- "i say unto all; if you believe in that which is true, the arm of the lord will be reveiled. but when you consistantly cause to find other reasons or explanations for great works of the lord, his arm will not be revealed. for *YOU* are your own cause of godlesness. and YOU will continue to be until you give yourself up to him, and submit yourself in humility. - BAMBINO"

4cM


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

too many religion threads...i can't keep up


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I will apologise and shut up if 1 person can tell me a good reason for believing in God.


*BELIEVE FOR YOURSELF. NO ONE ELSE.*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> I will apologise and shut up if 1 person can tell me a good reason for believing in God. I understand its just 'faith', but the only reason yu have this faith is becuase your parents told you to have it. I God is real then why doesn't he do ANYTHING?
> Also if you were going to reply to this with 'becuase he lets you make your own decisions' or something to that effect, then why pray?


 Theres one incident in my life that sticks out from anything else when it comes to believing if God is real or not. My grandmother passed away on my birthday back in 1995. It was the day after Christmas (26th). My grandmother was very very religious. Anyway, that day she slept and never got up at her usual 7a. It wasnt until the hospice nurse came over to bathe her did she wake up. My grandmother sat in the chair of her bathroom as the nurse cleaned her. She was kind of in a trance like state. Her eyes were barely open and she wasnt talking much if at all. She suddenly perked up and rose her head to look up into the air behind my mother, as if she saw something. With much amazement she says "Oh Heavenly Father"...her face practically glowed with joy in seeing what she saw. There was nothing there that we could see though. It was at that moment she passed away.

This is my "good reason" to believe in God. In no way do I expect this reason to make others believe. In fact I would never ask that it make them believe. However, what Im saying is, each person needs to have their own "personal reason" to believe. There is no defining reason as to why you should.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > I will apologise and shut up if 1 person can tell me a good reason for believing in God. I understand its just 'faith', but the only reason yu have this faith is becuase your parents told you to have it. I God is real then why doesn't he do ANYTHING?
> ...


 i'm sorry you had to see your grandmother pass away, but atleast she went in the most peaceful way possible.

Bambino what has he done then? and i don't mean what is written in the bible because its so vague you can inerpret it anyway you wnat.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > I will apologise and shut up if 1 person can tell me a good reason for believing in God. I understand its just 'faith', but the only reason yu have this faith is becuase your parents told you to have it. I God is real then why doesn't he do ANYTHING?
> ...


 sorry about your mum,
there's no doubt you probably see something while you die, the question is.. after


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i didnt interpret that dude... seriously i wrote it myself bro.









oh and ms natt, you are supa cool.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> i didnt interpret that dude... seriously i wrote it myself bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no i didn't mean that, just give a real life example of when God has done something.


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

piranhafurynut said:


> MY EYES!!!! IT BURNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 hahahahahahaha i know what you mean


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok, I apologise for calling all 'believers' losers. Sorry.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WolfFish said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt interpret that dude... seriously i wrote it myself bro.
> ...


 He is letting you breathe air right now.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

EXIT 11 said:


> This type of post is not nessesary. If you disagree so much, so some respect and post something indicitive of intelligence. This type of personal slander and explicit language is not appropriate in an open forum such as this. Clean up your act.


 Wow...are yous serious?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > BAMBINO said:
> ...


oh really?










maybe you, not me. my respiratory system is letting me breathe.

edit: and I agree with EXIT11, albeit fucked to lump everyone into one category, its the sad truth that more often then not alot of christians (that I have encountered) have that anti-everyone else mentality.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Xenon said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > BAMBINO said:
> ...


 dude no offence but that isn't very convincing.

I don't need to know, i can accept that some people belive different things and thats none of my buisness, but i wish i could understand why. No-one has any prrof atall and so many believe it which just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

WolfFish said:


> dude no offence but that isn't very convincing.
> 
> I don't need to know, i can accept that some people belive different things and thats none of my buisness, but i wish i could understand why. No-one has any prrof atall and so many believe it which just doesn't make sense to me.


your taking it all wrong, there is no living proof that any higher power is real, so I'm not sure what you expect from anyone.

edit; and many people have told you WHY they believe.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> there is no living proof that any higher power is real


thats exactly my point, if there is no proof, where does this faith come from? That is my question and i don't think there is a good answer.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

WolfFish said:


> > there is no living proof that any higher power is real
> 
> 
> thats exactly my point, if there is no proof, where does this faith come from? That is my question and i don't think there is a good answer.


its just that.. _faith_ in existence of something without physical form.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Drew said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > > there is no living proof that any higher power is real
> ...


 yes, but how do you get faith. I haven't suddenly started having faith there is a giant eater bunny who will take me to neverland ranch. Its the same thing imo.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

WolfFish said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 you have to get faith on your own terms. It just happens for some people.. some people have dramatic life changes which bring it on, etc..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

EXIT 11 said:


> Christians are anti-eveyone else.


 Thats nice you can stereotype







Because honestly I cant remember the last time I was against anyone for their religion. In fact if they have a different religion more power to them. I personally find it interestingthat they are.


----------



## EXIT 11 (Nov 6, 2003)

> Thats nice you can stereotype Because honestly I cant remember the last time I was against anyone for their religion. In fact, if they have a different religion, more power to them. I personally find it interesting that they are.


You have a very passive attitude, I also find different people interesting.

However I wish I could be as passive as you are. I find some of these religions to be quite hostile to non-believers. The bible, ku'ran, talmed all incite violence. They see violence as a means of peace. They want to expand their beliefs, sometimes by force. It is difficult to comprehend the destructive nature of organized religions and how it might effect yourself. When I generalize about christians, I do not intend to assume each individual is responsible. I do hold the organizations responsible. We may not see open combat in North America regarding these issues now, but I think we all know that it is a possibility, maybe inevitable. And thats why I see no reason to be so passive. I am not only concerned for myself, but I am more concerned for generations to come.

I believe if everyone was like you things would be great. But people are different, and have pride in their differences. And thats when things get ugly.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> _I am the wisest man alive, for I know one thing, and that is that I know
> nothing. _
> 
> - 4cM


 that is the most rediculous quote..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


 Fear brings Faith..

Fear of Death brings Faith..

Fear of no After-life brings Faith..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> I will apologise and shut up if 1 person can tell me a good reason for believing in God. I understand its just 'faith', but the only reason yu have this faith is becuase your parents told you to have it. I God is real then why doesn't he do ANYTHING?
> Also if you were going to reply to this with 'becuase he lets you make your own decisions' or something to that effect, then why pray?


Believe it or not, there are people, some who don't even belong to an organized religion, who adapt a religion/myth in order to make sense of the uncertainty and adversity that is everywhere. They know, either through an out-of-body or near death experience, that something lays beyond our concrete jungle. I have also found that prayer got me out of more than one dangerous jam. I think the more basic paths are the isms, where a set of rules and strict theology is set down for those who need to follow and not question. Eventually I think one comes upon his own path, which is ever changing but still grounded in certain basics. 
I do believe that Jesus came, got crucified, and was ressurrected. I also believe he will come again. I also believe there is a Satan, since evil is everywhere and often appears conspired. But I resent a church authority's attempt to define the religious experience for me. The church has been a double-edged sword for me. On the one hand, the group fellowship can be very uplifting. On the other hand, the conformity and dogma often blinded me to my real self. I have come to terms with this paradox and deal with the Church on whatever level I have to.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

Peacock said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > _I am the wisest man alive, for I know one thing, and that is that I know
> ...


 perhaps if you explain why it's rediculous, i might find your comment to be of some value.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> that is the most rediculous quote..


- you f-ck face.







you dont even know who said that?








you make me laugh fool. go home.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> no i didn't mean that, just give a real life example of when God has done something.


this is exactly why i said this...

-


> *if i (or we) told you, you would be in disbelief. -because of your iniquities, you will not hear.*


 i dont know why you ask for reasons.







then when we give some, you say its swamp gas or some other ***** ass resorted sh-t.









im done tryin to talk to you guys. ive given my message you wont hear it... 
so dont ask me to spit on you when your burning in hell.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

oh yeah peacock, here is the rest of that quote...

-
_Wisdom is the right use of knowledge. To know is not to be wise. Many men 
know a great deal, and are all the greater fools for it. _(like you peacock :nod: ) _There is no fool so 
great a fool as a knowing fool. But to know how to use knowledge is to have 
wisdom. - Socrates_

hahaaa. go home now you problematic foolish man.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> oh yeah peacock, here is the rest of that quote...
> 
> -
> _Wisdom is the right use of knowledge. To know is not to be wise. Many men
> ...


You just called yourself a fool Bambino, for acknowledging that you know a fool (Peacock) according to that line in bold.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

uh no i didnt









... read it over.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> There is no fool so great a fool, as *a* knowing fool.


to make it more clear for you illiterate people.

a fool knows something. - and peacock falls into that category.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > There is no fool so great a fool, as *a* knowing fool.
> 
> 
> to make it more clear for you illiterate people.


 Okay so I stumbled over the *a*, then again so did you. So watch who you call illiterate.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

:laugh:
















you made me think i miss typed it thats all. not illiterate.

you spooked me.









its cool.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Peacock said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 there is a very intellectual basis for faith as well


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

I cant go to church...

i would probably burst into flame


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > There is no fool so great a fool, as *a* knowing fool.
> 
> 
> to make it more clear for you illiterate people.


 that 2-3 pages of ancient phylosophy you studied at school does make you feel cool?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> oh yeah peacock, here is the rest of that quote...
> 
> -
> _Wisdom is the right use of knowledge. To know is not to be wise. Many men
> ...


 This is basicaly the comparison of "common sense" and "book smarts"..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Sunman222 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > BAMBINO said:
> ...


 One can easily know everything there is to know about a certain subject.. lets use PeacockBass for an example.

Lets say, Neal here knows everything there is about CIchla.. he has studdied long and hard about every aspect of the species.. he has worked his ass off..

Neal does not think he knows "nothing" about cichlia.. does that make him an idiot?

the quote is misleading... It sugest that a human can never know everything there is to know because the univers is infinate. And to say "i know everything" would be rediculous because its impossable..

but you cannot say you know nothing... nothing = Something that has no existence.. so to say you know nothing would be rediculous because you obviously know English language.

get my point?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

science can explain the evolution of mankind, the origins of earth etc. Or there is a book that tells stories about imposible things and written in a way that it can be interpreted into anything. It could also have been written by anyone. I know why i believe there is no God all i wanted to know is why people believe in God and no-one can answer, backing up m point further.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

WolfFish said:


> I know why i believe there is no God all i wanted to know is why people believe in God and no-one can answer, backing up m point further.


Didn't we already go through this? many people explained why THEY believe. even if it isnt logical or dosent make sense to you, they still answered your question correctly by giving THEIR reasons.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

all the god squad poeple round were i live smell of BO and always look poor 
i belive there is no god and when we die were wormfood


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

WB i studied on my own. no school needed. 2-3 pages?







... ok u know me so very well dont you.









ive used this quote before peacock and you seem to have a different veiw now... hmmmmm.









anyways, im over this thread. nobody wone nobody lost. go home. im tired and im going to sleep. -out









oh yeah did i mention that you guys dont know me.
















4cM


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> WB i studied on my own. no school needed. 2-3 pages?:laugh: ... ok u know me so very well dont you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....the homeschooled baby.

a diffrent point of view?
No I don't think so.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > WB i studied on my own. no school needed. 2-3 pages?:laugh: ... ok u know me so very well dont you.
> ...


 i was home/private schooled


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> ....the homeschooled baby.
> 
> a diffrent point of view?
> No I don't think so.










no not home schooled.

do me a favor and quit you posting toward me WB.
you are done. and shut the f-ck up. IM TIRED OF YOUR CONSTANT SH-T EVRY TIME I SAY SOMETHING. go find others to worship you. i will always dislike you. i didnt like you even the first time i had a response from you.









f-ck off WB, f-ck off.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Xenon said:


> interesting thread. Its funny you cant have any respect for somebodys beliefs. Have you ever seen me attack you for your athiest tendencies?


 BRAVO! BRAVO! BRAVO!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > ....the homeschooled baby.
> >
> > a diffrent point of view?
> > No I don't think so.
> ...


 Because you say no sense things, honey.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > > ....the homeschooled baby.
> ...



















you kick ass. you are my second queen.... second behind Delirium.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Because you say no sense things, honey.



















im done.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

When Iran went to war against Iraq, soldiers of both the nations used to lay all their artilery, weapons, etc aside at the time of Namaz and pray to Allah that they become successful in wiping out the opposition. Tell me who is god going to help here??

If a person is happy in his life and has a good family n all the fairytale stuff, that doesnt mean he is strong in his mind to accept the reality of existence on this planet.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Well well well, what an interesting thread, I can almost see Xenon saying, "oh sh*t" as he reads this....
BTW wazup peacock

To all you christian sniveling little pathetic peoples, there is no god. I am proof of that, my life is proof of that, I have broken all the mighty sins and I will not be punished. Infact next Monday I get commended LOL.

Christians, of ALL religions, Budah, Cathloisism, Muslims... Christians through history have had one hipocrtical formidable flaw, MISSIONARIES.

Talk about stupid, these guys go into Carbala trying to save (convert) some children(1998) with a reporter as witness and moral support I am sure, and were all killed by, who ........god maybee? No, the other people that DIDN'T want to convert.

Anyway the truth is we can all rant and rave about who belives what, but my own UBER catholic grandmother, in Italy,







told me when I was very young that SOME people need faith in order for them to live an survive. I believe that and know that...I now think of these people as very weak as I can match story for story ANYONE on here and I am only 25 of my life experiences. I have lived 10 lives this lifetime and know consequence and action are all related to the non existant fate that we choose.
There is no god, we all evolved from f*cking sh*t throwing monkeys, and if you can't see that we are related and evolved, 5 digit hands, the face arms etc, then you are a damn moron.
There is no Satan, we are all programed to destroy just like ants are to build. Why do you think we are always fighting, domestic violence, wars?
Don't find god, because he doesn't exist.
Did you watch the Passion Of The Christ? For f*ck sake, he probably was just a damn hippy alll cracked out like one of those crazy cults in Oregon er something, leading jews to believe he was gonna save them, didn't do to well in WW2 did he? LOL

-Obie


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

> Don't find god, because he doesn't exist.












Its just a matter of time before this disorder called "faith" is going to be wiped out.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

PygoManiac said:


> > Don't find god, because he doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well you never know... science and research for romance (which can be associated with love for all what makes us diffrent from monkeys) have always been running behind each other .. I mean think about the illuminism, that era coming before romanticism, and then the positivism..
(i don't know if those words make sense in english)What I'm trying to say is that every time science puts out the evidence that god doesn't exist, the intellectual artists try to isolate and starts looking for emotions, poetry, romance, God..

Don't know if i made what i'm trying to say clear...


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Holy crap..... It just took me 20 minutes to read all this.

By far the most interesting thread yet because it is filled with both the most intelligent and most ingnorant posts and posters.

did god create man?
did man create god?
did god give us faith?
did faith give us god?

None of the above will we ever have empirical evidence for. Every human that has ever existed has needed to feel loved and needed to feel protected. We build shelters to protect ourselves from the environment. Could we have figaratively built a house for god also?

I think that a huge stumbling area athiests/agnostic people have is the simple question of how we get to heaven. 
Our conduct throughout our lives is not the key. I feel that the red flags down on this for many people out there. I dont quite understand it myself. Im sure that the majority of people here have in fact opened their hearts to god at one point or another in their life. During times of trials and tribulations it seems like nature to do so. But what if the message we recieve is different from individual to individual?

So.... do we get to heaven by what means? Some of us have a hard time accepting the answer the church has given us. It almost comes off as pompus. Bottom line for me is to follow my heart which is always open for god. Right now I feel god is very sad for his mislead children. There is only one creator. Not 5. But we can all be correct and wrong at the same time.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i have nother question. There was a panic (only christians) and many people committed suicide becuase they trhought the world was going to end...it didn't so they set a different date...it didn't happen again. They also still say jesus will rise again and he hasn't. Doesn't this say alot about christians?
Also why doesn't god punish people, or stop 'evil' people killing 'good people?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> I have lived 10 lives this lifetime


so what have you done other than wanting praise for living in a warm climate? Do you even have a job or do you live off daddy's money?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

The strangest thing about religions is the immortality of a soul, if you think carefully, you'll understand that immortality cannot be imagined,
Immortality means "not seeing the life as something with a end," which means a complete change of attitudes toward averything. Every single thing we do, think, say, hope, everything has no meaning no more.

When you live you're always trying your best to survive, be happy, do the things you like because there's the knowledge of an ending in which everything will be lost, and you want to live your life completely.
Imortality means no more life as always entended, and it is just impossible for a human to really imagine it.
Immortality doesn't mean long life, doesn't mean doing what you like to do for ever, immortality means loosing purposes towards life, that is it.

You are never going to die and you can't bear it, you start thinking about the things you do over and over and in the end there's no more sense in them, because you don't know why you're doing them, there is no future.
We all live because we have the knoledge of an ending, if you give no end to a life, or to a soul, then you cannot live, because nothing has a purpose no more.

What is the soul? can the soul be that something that makes our brain work? Well, then it works because of consequences, and it can't act in a place where there is nothing but Contemplation of God (heaven) of burning flames in pain (hell).

And heaven and hell? continuous pain and continous contemplation are not imaginable as well, becase a pain not alternated with chill or pleasure won't be pain, and pain in hell for ever and ever is not pain, so if you'd really go to hell,you'd reduce yourself to nothing that can feel nothing, which is just like death.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> i have nother question. There was a panic (only christians) and many people committed suicide becuase they trhought the world was going to end...it didn't so they set a different date...it didn't happen again. They also still say jesus will rise again and he hasn't. Doesn't this say alot about christians?
> Also why doesn't god punish people, or stop 'evil' people killing 'good people?


 Its all in the bible.

also Obie the proof of that there exists a god a creator is all around us.

know the law of Order to Chaos? things basically go from order to chaos. and cant go from chaos to order.

If you drop a glass and it breaks, then its like 100's or 1000's of pieces all over the place, it has gone from a Compleate and Orderly glass to a Chaotic mess.

Now we drop the pieces again so they become a whole glass again? no we cant, because Chaos cannot go to order.

Look at the universe, the alternative to god is the big bang theory, a massive explosion Chaotic. there is the flaw, look at the universe, the stars, the patterns, the formations and beuty of it, or the earth, the symbiosis between all life, we need the tree's and they need us, both need eachother to survive. we have small mites that crawl everywhere, on our skin and all over our body, we cannot see them but they are there, yet they are vital for us to survive, without them, we would die.

Now tell me, could this really all just happen by accident? a coincidence?
Can a tornado lift up a bunch of aircraft parts and toss them together into a fully working aircraft? Hardly.
If you dont want to beleive, then fine dont, not my prob's anyway

Hope i didnt sound too preachy now


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> Well well well, what an interesting thread, I can almost see Xenon saying, "oh sh*t" as he reads this....
> BTW wazup peacock
> 
> To all you christian sniveling little pathetic peoples, there is no god. I am proof of that, my life is proof of that, I have broken all the mighty sins and I will not be punished. Infact next Monday I get commended LOL.
> ...


It's a shame somebody whose life has been blessed with such a superabundance of wealth,not only doesn't show any gratitude to God, but completely renounces him. It makes me sad.








(This is what I'm talking about:Obie's Lambo)

In my opinion, one of the greatest things about having a God in one's life, is it inculcates a sense a gratitude for everything they have.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> It's a shame somebody whose life has been blessed with such a superabundance of wealth,not only doesn't show any gratitude to God, but completely renounces him. It makes me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I am not religious, but if I were, I wouldn't think it's God that's responsible for someone owning a nice car









Anyway, it doesn't mean jack sh*t, because material possessions have nothing to do with true happiness ...I remember Everlast said "making up in gold chains what you lack for brains"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Sofa N Obie said:
> 
> 
> > Well well well, what an interesting thread, I can almost see Xenon saying, "oh sh*t" as he reads this....
> ...










Very good point.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I think one of the reasons many people on this thread don't believe in God is because of the seemingly blind justice in this world. It's true: I've seen the most devious, deceitful, selfish and cruel people get all the breaks. I've seen the best people get thrown into tragedy. I think people expect to see some reward and punishment for human behavior, which seems random most of the time. If a Christian decides to devote his life to Jesus - and set an example for others - and then blind fate deals him suffering beyond belief, who is going to want to follow that path? If God is all love and fair in his dealings, then why would he want people to suffer like they do? Some people say: "Well you have to suffer like Jesus suffered on the cross." That doesn't sound like a very happy life to me.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

" If the mind of the Americans were free from all hindrances, they would shortly become the most daring innovators and the most persistent disputants in the world. But the revolutionists of America are obliged to profess an ostensible respect for Christian morality and equity, which does not permit them to violate wantonly the laws that oppose their designs; nor would they find it easy to surmount the scruples of their partisans even if they were able to get over their own. " --Alexis de Tocqueville

"The Americans combine the notions of Christianity and of liberty so intimately in their minds that it is impossible to make them conceive the one without the other; and with them this conviction does not spring from that barren, traditionary faith which seems to vegetate rather than to live in the soul." -- Alexis de Tocqueville

Does anyone know who Alexis De Tocqueville is? I hope everyone does, but for those of you who don't: He is one of the greatest sociological minds in history. Anyway, he did a two volume study of America called, "Democracy in America". I suggest everyone reads it. He has this great view of religions role in society that I feel is applicable to today's society.


----------



## redbelly4 (Sep 13, 2004)

you shouldnt make fun of someone for there religioune thats just not right


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

The Bible does say that all wickedness on earth will be done away with eventually.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> The Bible does say that all wickedness on earth will be done away with eventually.


 The first thing that comes to mind, when we nuke each other all to hell.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible does say that all wickedness on earth will be done away with eventually.
> ...


 humans are gonna die out cause of some weird ass new plague thats gonna wipe us

out cause are immune systems are too week to fight the common cold anymore

due to over use of anitbiotics and this new plague is gonna be some super engieneered

strane the cia cooked up to get rid of camel fukn terrorist but its gonna get out of hand and spread to eveyone

through second hand smoke


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Markosaur said:
> ...


 So what sh*t have you been smoking?! Got any left?!?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 not smokin nothing, its true maybe not how the new plague is gonna be made but

but it will happen


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 i think we will have 'killed the earth' by then. As soon as the rainforest is completely cut down (i really can't understand why the worlds gov'ts are just watching) we will have low oxygen and will need masks. Loads of other sh*t will have happened by then too. Humans suck, i hope that plague comes before we kill every animals.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Fargo said:


> I think one of the reasons many people on this thread don't believe in God is because of the seemingly blind justice in this world. It's true: I've seen the most devious, deceitful, selfish and cruel people get all the breaks. I've seen the best people get thrown into tragedy. I think people expect to see some reward and punishment for human behavior, which seems random most of the time. If a Christian decides to devote his life to Jesus - and set an example for others - and then blind fate deals him suffering beyond belief, who is going to want to follow that path? If God is all love and fair in his dealings, then why would he want people to suffer like they do? Some people say: "Well you have to suffer like Jesus suffered on the cross." That doesn't sound like a very happy life to me.


I agree :nod: 
I usually don't like to comment on religious discussions because I have very strong opinions and usually piss people off, so I will hold my tongue.
But your post reminds me of a song, that had pissed many people off:

"I told the Priest, don't count on any 2nd coming...
God got his ass kicked the 1st time he came down here slumming,
He had the balls to come, the gall to die and then forgive us,
No I don't wonder why, I wonder what he thought it would get us"

"only God says jump, but I set the time,
Cause if he ever saw it, it was thru these eyes of mine...
And if he ever suffered it was me who did his crying" ~ Johnette Napolitano


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

delirium said:


> Fargo said:
> 
> 
> > I think one of the reasons many people on this thread don't believe in God is because of the seemingly blind justice in this world. It's true: I've seen the most devious, deceitful, selfish and cruel people get all the breaks. I've seen the best people get thrown into tragedy. I think people expect to see some reward and punishment for human behavior, which seems random most of the time. If a Christian decides to devote his life to Jesus - and set an example for others - and then blind fate deals him suffering beyond belief, who is going to want to follow that path? If God is all love and fair in his dealings, then why would he want people to suffer like they do? Some people say: "Well you have to suffer like Jesus suffered on the cross." That doesn't sound like a very happy life to me.
> ...


 lol i love you delireum, say whatever you want theres alot of strong opinions here already.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

delirium said:


> Fargo said:
> 
> 
> > I think one of the reasons many people on this thread don't believe in God is because of the seemingly blind justice in this world. It's true: I've seen the most devious, deceitful, selfish and cruel people get all the breaks. I've seen the best people get thrown into tragedy. I think people expect to see some reward and punishment for human behavior, which seems random most of the time. If a Christian decides to devote his life to Jesus - and set an example for others - and then blind fate deals him suffering beyond belief, who is going to want to follow that path? If God is all love and fair in his dealings, then why would he want people to suffer like they do? Some people say: "Well you have to suffer like Jesus suffered on the cross." That doesn't sound like a very happy life to me.
> ...










That just made my day.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Heaven forbids you to question their Faith!!!
> 
> you shall burn in hell for your intelligence to see past our religion!!


 Cockbass its bad enough you get on everyones nerves on fish forums now you need to stoop as low to bug ppl on something you know nothing about?

I am not religous or know anything myself about it but you Neil are a dickhead


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

> Look at the universe, the alternative to god is the big bang theory, a massive explosion Chaotic. there is the flaw, look at the universe, the stars, the patterns, the formations and beuty of it, or the earth, the symbiosis between all life, we need the tree's and they need us, both need eachother to survive. we have small mites that crawl everywhere, on our skin and all over our body, we cannot see them but they are there, yet they are vital for us to survive, without them, we would die.


I think you should read about evolution. The life on planet earth has evolved according to adaptation to habitat. Now dont push that "God made this n god made that" bs. Its been discussed and proved wrong. http://www.talkorigins.org


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Its just a matter of time before this disorder called "faith" is going to be wiped out.


so faith will be wiped out. - we will still believe in the same things.

but believe me, "faith" will put up a fight.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

*dress him up *


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


>


 aww come on man lighten up some


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

that would be cool if it was kerry or clinton or gore or somone like that.
or even better janet reno!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hard core christians that go around imposing their beliefs on others are some of the most deplorable people in the world. Atheists who insist on seeking out Christians to ridicule them are even worse


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Atheists who insist on seeking out Christians to ridicule them are even worse


i totally agree.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It would be one thing if it were some public forum, but going to THEIR forum for THEM to discuss THEIR beliefs to ridicule them... give me a f*cking break


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > Atheists who insist on seeking out Christians to ridicule them are even worse
> 
> 
> i totally agree.:nod:


 i geuss im a bad man.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Peacock said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > > Atheists who insist on seeking out Christians to ridicule them are even worse
> ...


 then you will go to hell! lol


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

lol this cracks me up evertime i see it.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> The Bible does say that all wickedness on earth will be done away with eventually.


 shhh, the bible is fake, pass it on!

-Sofa :rasp:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Hard core christians that go around imposing their beliefs on others are some of the most deplorable people in the world. Atheists who insist on seeking out Christians to ridicule them are even worse


 Absolutely


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

No one has explained to me yet how I get into heaven??

I gave 43 cents to a homeless guy today.... does that count.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> > I have lived 10 lives this lifetime
> 
> 
> so what have you done other than wanting praise for living in a warm climate? Do you even have a job or do you live off daddy's money?


are you five years old? Do you even READ these forums , KID f*ck I got here from being the meanest mother f*cker this side west coast, BOY.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

channafreak said:


> No one has explained to me yet how I get into heaven??
> 
> I gave 43 cents to a homeless guy today.... does that count.


 your an idiot


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Hard core christians that go around imposing their beliefs on others are some of the most deplorable people in the world. Atheists who insist on seeking out Christians to ridicule them are even worse
> ...


 i don't know about worse...


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Be who u wanna be.
Believe what u want to believe.
And repect other people.
Simple as that.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

PygoManiac said:


> > Look at the universe, the alternative to god is the big bang theory, a massive explosion Chaotic. there is the flaw, look at the universe, the stars, the patterns, the formations and beuty of it, or the earth, the symbiosis between all life, we need the tree's and they need us, both need eachother to survive. we have small mites that crawl everywhere, on our skin and all over our body, we cannot see them but they are there, yet they are vital for us to survive, without them, we would die.
> 
> 
> I think you should read about evolution. The life on planet earth has evolved according to adaptation to habitat. Now dont push that "God made this n god made that" bs. Its been discussed and proved wrong. http://www.talkorigins.org


 amen to that LOL


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Rikimaru said:


> Be who u wanna be.
> Believe what u want to believe.
> And repect other people.
> Simple as that.


 but tis not, we have f*cking missionaries... can we kill them?









-Obie


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> channafreak said:
> 
> 
> > No one has explained to me yet how I get into heaven??
> ...


 im an idiot because I want to know the way to heaven or because I made loose refferal that our conduct in life does not matter.

explain yourself..... or are you throwing a temper tantrum from previous posts.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

why should anyone explain themselves if you will just kick sand.

YOU WILL NOT HEAR US NO MATTER WHAT WE SAY.

- because you dont want to hear it, you wont. you will consistantly disagree. - simple as that.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Believe whatever you want. You may have gone through a life altering experience for which you may thank god, but remember when you find out that there wasnt such thing you are going to feel stupid. 
You have only one life, whatever you do will come back in this life itself, so stop worrying about heaven and hell.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

PygoManiac said:


> Believe whatever you want. You may have gone through a life altering experience for which you may thank god, but remember when you find out that there wasnt such thing you are going to feel stupid.
> You have only one life, whatever you do will come back in this life itself, so stop worrying about heaven and hell.


 If!, i cant beleive u ppl are so ignorant, u say we are ignorant for beleiving there is a god, your just as ignorant, When, bah! IF is the word to use.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

May I ask...

What happens in heaven?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> May I ask...
> 
> What happens in heaven?


 chicks walk around naked and football's on TV all year round


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask...
> ...


 one more reason to prefere hell... ehhh


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 in hell, you get to have lots of anal sex with satan


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 does satan look good?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 a very handsome fella..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > a very handsome fella..
> ...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > > I have lived 10 lives this lifetime
> ...


 I can't help but think that you are completely full of sh*t. Not like someone who exagerates a little bit, but someone who completely fabricates his entire life to look cool to people on the internet. Any and all of the people I've known who have been a part of shady dealings would not go and bait themselves out by bragging to anyone who'd listen. You go on and continue your wise guy delusions but at this point I doubt there's a person on the board who believes you


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Why does everyone think satan looks like a monster?







Too much hollywood. If I remember correctly, Satan(lucifer) was suppose to be the most beautiful angel there was - weird huh?

Some people even think Satan use to be at the left hand of god (Jesus right hand) - hints why left handed people were mocked, and why satan in most movies is portrayed as left handed.







BS IMO

I honestly dont understand why god didnt just smash the mf'er. btw This is coming from a non-religious person.









You'd all better hope hell doesnt exist, are 90% of us are screwed forever.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

well i dont beleive in Hell, but the reason God didnt just smack Satan, is because Satan challanged his authority.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> well i dont beleive in Hell, but the reason God didnt just smack Satan, is because Satan challanged his authority.


And in return Satan got owned & got his ass thrown out of heaven.








Gotta love it.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Sofa N Obie said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 i don't care if its true or not, its just the annoying way he tries to show off what he has to everyone. NO-ONE CARES. If you live in Hawaii with a lamborginni or whatever good for you, if you earnt it. However one of my friends at school is a multi-millionaire and he never mentions it (well his dad is but he will inherit the business). Maybe you're just a moron but most people who are infact rich are discreet.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> i don't care if its true or not, its just the annoying way he tries to show off what he has to everyone. NO-ONE CARES. If you live in Hawaii with a lamborginni or whatever good for you, if you earnt it. However one of my friends at school is a multi-millionaire and he never mentions it (well his dad is but he will inherit the business). Maybe you're just a moron but most people who are infact rich are discreet.


 some people are just insecure :laugh:


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Believe whatever you want. You may have gone through a life altering experience for which you may thank god, but remember when you find out that there wasnt such thing you are going to feel stupid.
> You have only one life, whatever you do will come back in this life itself, so stop worrying about heaven and hell.


so if the end of everything is when we die its all just black nothing zipo nada bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep the show has been cancelled edit: you are done... etc etc etc.

if that is the way it will be WHY THE HELL ARE WE HERE RIGHT NOW? - like our souls and all, why are we here typing on these computor keyboards. why is tthere never ending space out there etc etc etc. those questions all point to proving by themselves that there is infact a creator a god or whatever. it means we do have a god and YOU cannot prove it other wise. eveything proves itself.

because, all things bear witness of god. -

and life all comes to one big choice. - who are you going to return to.

1. god and recieve his gloy.
2. satan and recieve his misery.

that my freind is what we are doing here.

there is only one true gospel upon the face of this earth. -good luck.

oh yeah the choice. either you will end and have black, eternal nuthingness and feel so guilty about the wrong choices you made here. because you could have made better ones. like you athiests. because nothing really matters you say.

or you can live forever and be chill with your family and freinds FOREVER.
and make stuff yourselves. like whatever you want. but remeber there is only one true church here.. so








have fun and choose wisely.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

still no one's answering me..
what happends in heaven?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Says you Bambino. I believe those following blindly someone elses faith is missing the true adventure of discovery that are our lives. Ask your own questions and find your own answers so that you may truly understand the purpose and meaning behind life, if not you are just repeating what someone else has said without truly understanding a thing. You become a tape recorder, always repeating what it has been taught and never thinking for itself.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> still no one's answering me..
> what happends in heaven?


 you get to drink ale with george washington, shoot pool with elvis and go on panties raids

in the angels dorms with jesus


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > Believe whatever you want. You may have gone through a life altering experience for which you may thank god, but remember when you find out that there wasnt such thing you are going to feel stupid.
> > You have only one life, whatever you do will come back in this life itself, so stop worrying about heaven and hell.
> 
> 
> ...


 satan and I will get along just fine.

ill bring him a few Cichla temensis..


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Go placidly amid the noise & haste,& remember what peace there may be in silence. As far as possible without surrender be on good terms with all persons. Speak your truth quietly & clearly; and listen to others, even the dull & ignorant; they too have their story.
Avoid loud and aggressive persons, they are vexatious to the spirit. If you compare yourself with others, you may become bitter or vein, for always there will be greater & lesser persons than yourself. Enjoy your achievments as well as your plans.
Keep interested in your own career, however humble; it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time. Exercise caution in your business affairs; for the world is full of trickery. But let this not blind you to what virtue there is; many persons strive for high ideals; and everywhere life is full of heroism.
Be yourself. Especially, do not feign affection. Neither be cynical about love; for in the face of all aridity & disenchantment it is perennial as the grass.
Take kindly the counsel of the years, gracefully surrendering the things of youth. Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune. But do not stress yourself with imaginings. Many fears are born of fatigue & loneliness. Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself.
You are a child of the universe, no less than the trees & the stars; you have a right to be here. And whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.
Therefore be at peace with God, whatever you conceive him to be, and whatever your labors aspirations, in the noisy confusion of life keep peace with your soul.
with all its sham, drudgery & broken dreams, it is still a beutiful world. Be cheerful. Strive to be happy.

I feel better for that :nod:


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> still no one's answering me..
> what happends in heaven?


 for u,hmm

prolly something like hanson playing naked 24/7. live always,

were as that would be my hell,

i dunno, probly an indevidual thing,

i dont believe in any of it so i dont kno y it matters at all,

ultimatly, who gives a f*ck?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Desiderata, nice


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > Believe whatever you want. You may have gone through a life altering experience for which you may thank god, but remember when you find out that there wasnt such thing you are going to feel stupid.
> > You have only one life, whatever you do will come back in this life itself, so stop worrying about heaven and hell.
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks like you are another person who gives sh*t for those theories of evolution.







.

Hey can I bribe god to accept me into heaven?


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> still no one's answering me..
> what happends in heaven?


 I've heard that you are thrown right into the middle of a vast garden with rainbows and all that ***** stuff.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

you forget the streets of gold and the pearly gates lol
i personaly think when you die you attain a higher level of ascention poss going to a diff dimension but can still come back partly to our own aka ghosts


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> why should anyone explain themselves if you will just kick sand.
> 
> YOU WILL NOT HEAR US NO MATTER WHAT WE SAY.
> 
> - because you dont want to hear it, you wont. you will consistantly disagree. - simple as that.


 Im having a hard time deciding whether you just dont understand english very well or are ignorant.

Im leaning toward ignorant but I will let you make your rebuttal.

My question again was "how do we get to heaven". 
I beleive it to be a huge stumbling block which athiest/agnostic beleivers tripped upon. Answer the question and I personally will not kick sand unless you make any asinine comments in which I will kick sand at your stupidity rather than the question at hand.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow, what a disgrace this thread has come to.

How quick you are to judge people for their beliefs that in NO way harm you. This is 2004 in the United States of America. Stop living in the 17th century Europe. What was done in the past, stays in the past. Move on already.


----------

